# Windows Media Player is not letting me burn a cd.



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

I put a blank cd in the cd drive and it's not recognizing it because the start burn button is grayed out. Somebody please help me!


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you sure it's a blank CD? I've done that before


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Positive. I just bought them last night.


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

If you put a blank cd in and then click on My Computer > Right Click the CD Drive > Select Properties, make sure that CD Recording is enabled on the Recording tab.


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have a my computer? I have a Toshiba laptop with Windows 7. And in case you didn't notice (I'm sure you did) I really know nothing about computers.


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

In 7 it's just called Computer, and you can get to it through the start menu, by clicking the icon in the bottom left and clicking Computer. 
Or you can hold down the "windows" key (it may say "start" [between ctrl and alt]) and press E together to open my computer. (hopefully that still applies on 7, I haven't tried yet)


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

I went to it but can't find anything about enabling CD recording.


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

mmk, 7 might be set up differently, and here at work, i'm using xp.. when I get home i'll nose around in 7 a bit and see what I can find, maybe somebody more familiar with 7 will be able to help you out before i get to.


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help so far! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

try media centre


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

Update...my computer is not even showing The CD/DVD ROM/Drive E. I ran some kind of microsoft fix program that said it could not be detected. I have no idea what to do now.


----------



## hitzo21 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I need to download the drivers but don't know where to find them?


----------



## samdavid (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the information its really helps me ...... i was also getting same error but i followed the instructions so now i am able to burn CD and DVD thanks lot ....


----------



## galoryber (Mar 16, 2010)

unfortunately the drivers wont do you any good if it doesn't see that it's there. but for future reference, you can almost always go to the manufacturer's website to get driver downloads directly from them, on either a downloads page, or support page, or something like that. 

when you first boot up, does the BIOS see the drive? if you were to change the boot order so that you booted from that cdrom, does it successfully see it then? or it it completely undetected?


----------

